# Airflow parts needed



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jul 4, 2017)

I would love to rebuild this bicycle. Can anyone help?


----------



## catfish (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2017)

catfish said:


> View attachment 491001 View attachment 491002 View attachment 491003




I don't believe Marc's bike is a Speedline so those bars would not be correct I think you should be shooting for something like this (not mine) V/r Shawn


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 4, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I don't believe Marc's bike is a Speedline so those bars would not be correct I think you should be shooting for one of these two types of bikes (not mine) V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 491022 View attachment 491023




That top bike is not the same frame. And the bottom bike has many wrong parts and should not be modeled after.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> That top bike is not the same frame. And the bottom bike has many wrong parts and should not be modeled after.View attachment 491035 View attachment 491037 View attachment 491038



Oops you're right--I thought the top one was a wishbone frame as well. I'll edit so as not to confuse the issue. V/r Shawn


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 4, 2017)

Not sure if Zach still has these fenders. He has them marked sold but says still available possibly.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/deep-mccauley-fenders.112954/


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jul 4, 2017)

Ok -- I am kind of confused -- it is an airflow, correct?


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 4, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Not sure if Zach still has these fenders. He has them marked sold but says still available possibly.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/deep-mccauley-fenders.112954/



I do still have them fenders. If needed I can pull off a bike. Let me know thanks guys. Zach


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 4, 2017)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> Ok -- I am kind of confused -- it is an airflow, correct?
> 
> View attachment 491096




Your frame is an airflow style frame but what you posted is a Hiawatha arrow. What is your badge? The big tank style Shelby's didn't have head badges as the tank covered the head tube.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 4, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Your frame is an airflow style frame but what you posted is a Hiawatha arrow. What is your badge? The big tank style Shelby's didn't have head badges as the tank covered the head tube.



Or trussrods. Consider yourself lucky. You can build this bike up for hundreds instead of literally thousands of $$$


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2017)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> Ok -- I am kind of confused -- it is an airflow, correct?
> 
> View attachment 491096




As Chad (saladshooter) said it isn't the same bike. The bike you have would be equipped like the picture he posted of the boy standing next to the bike. The pic of the restored bike I posted is the same bike except a few parts are not correct. It will still cost some money to build correctly but at least the parts are attainable. Trying to find a Speedline (Airflo) tank by itself is nearly impossible and if you do it would probably be a few thousand dollars. V/r Shawn


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jul 5, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Your frame is an airflow style frame but what you posted is a Hiawatha arrow. What is your badge? The big tank style Shelby's didn't have head badges as the tank covered the head tube.



It is branded Hiawatha -- so it is an Arrow?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2017)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> It is branded Hiawatha -- so it is an Arrow?




It is not an Arrow. The blue and white bike you pictured is an Arrow. As mentioned before the presence of a head badge rules out the possibility of this being an Arrow. V/r Shawn


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jul 5, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> I do still have them fenders. If needed I can pull off a bike. Let me know thanks guys. Zach



Can you send me a pic of the fenders?


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jul 5, 2017)

I am so confused.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 5, 2017)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> I am so confused.



Yes I will give me a minute.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2017)

Maybe I'm having brain cramps but I think you could also build a "No-Nose" (first pic). These are my bikes! v/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 5, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Yes I will give me a minute.



This is the bike I put the fenders on. There in pretty decent shape. The braces need a little straightening but that's expected.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 5, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Maybe I'm having brain cramps but I think you could also build a "No-Nose" (first pic). These are my bikes! v/r Shawn
> 
> Show off!!!!
> 
> View attachment 491240 View attachment 491241 View attachment 491242


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jul 5, 2017)

This is the headbadge-- does this help?


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 5, 2017)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> I am so confused.



If your interested in the fenders I have them listed on a bike. I can do 100$ shipped for the fenders. Just let me know so I can unlist the bicycle as well. Thanks man.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2017)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> This is the headbadge-- does this help?
> 
> View attachment 491247




Regardless of head badge you should be looking at building a bike as shown in posts # 3/4 or the first pic in post #17. If you do something like the bike in posts # 3/4 ('banana tank Shelby/Hiawatha) you can probably expect to spend at least a few thousand depending on how lucky you get on parts. The seat alone is gonna be a $1000 bill. If you go for bike in post #17 (No-Nose) its gonna be tough and at least double that. V/r Shawn


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jul 5, 2017)

This is the headbadge


Freqman1 said:


> Regardless of head badge you should be looking at building a bike as shown in posts # 3/4 or the first pic in post #17. If you do something like the bike in posts # 3/4 ('banana tank Shelby/Hiawatha) you can probably expect to spend at least a few thousand depending on how lucky you get on parts. The seat alone is gonna be a $1000 bill. If you go for bike in post #17 (No-Nose) its gonna be tough and at least double that. V/r Shawn



so you think the blue and white is a good one to try? I would love to do a nose, but I can wait and find one someday? So are those handle bars correct then for this bike? The ones listed in the top of this post?

Thanks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2017)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> This is the headbadge
> 
> so you think the blue and white is a good one to try? I would love to do a nose, but I can wait and find one someday? So are those handle bars correct then for this bike? The ones listed in the top of this post?
> 
> Thanks!



A No-Nose tank will not be cheap nor easy to find unless you go the fiberglass route. The guard and rack can be pricey as well. Technically I don't believe the bars are correct for a No-Nose but everyone that restores one puts these bars on it including the bike I own. As a matter of fact these were not used on every Speedline and very few Arrows originally. Again almost everyone upgrades these bikes whether original or restored to the "Airflo" bars. I suggest you get a copy of the Shelby book if you really want to study these. While by no means complete it is the best out there. V/r Shawn


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks Shawn. I don't know Shelby very well. I do know Schwinn and stingray really well, however. 

Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 5, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Regardless of head badge you should be looking at building a bike as shown in posts # 3/4 or the first pic in post #17. If you do something like the bike in posts # 3/4 ('banana tank Shelby/Hiawatha) you can probably expect to spend at least a few thousand depending on how lucky you get on parts. The seat alone is gonna be a $1000 bill. If you go for bike in post #17 (No-Nose) its gonna be tough and at least double that. V/r Shawn



So question would my Cadillac badged Shelby be close to your blue and white no nose Shelby that posted? Z


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> So question would my Cadillac badged Shelby be close to your blue and white no nose Shelby that posted? Z




Yep as a matter of fact Rust_Trader sold one a few years back that was badged as a Cadillac. In the beginning the bike was actually fairly plain--long spring seat, standard bars, etc... but over time it got purtified with all the good stuff. He deleted the pics or I would repost them. V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 5, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep as a matter of fact Rust_Trader sold one a few years back that was badged as a Cadillac. In the beginning the bike was actually fairly plain--long spring seat, standard bars, etc... but over time it got purtified with all the good stuff. He deleted the pics or I would repost them. V/r Shawn



Yea I like looking at his pics as well. Definitely does some good work. Thanks for your help Shawn. 

Z


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Yea I like looking at his pics as well. Definitely does some good work. Thanks for your help Shawn.
> 
> Z



I think you may be confusing Santi (Rust_Trader) with Scott (Rustjunkie)! V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 5, 2017)

Ohh yes I am for sure. My bad! 


Freqman1 said:


> I think you may be confusing Santi (Rust_Trader) with Scott (Rustjunkie)! V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Jul 5, 2017)

I believe only the Shelby's had the horizontal sprung saddles. Yours is a Hiawatha/Gambles their top of the line used the Troxel Aerocycle style saddle. So you can save a few bucks there.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jul 5, 2017)

kreika said:


> I believe only the Shelby's had the horizontal sprung saddles. Yours is a Hiawatha/Gambles their top of the line used the Troxel Aerocycle style saddle. So you can save a few bucks there.



Well I sure like to save bucks because if I find a tank it will be a mint.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2017)

No matter how you go about it building this bike is going to be a money losing venture. I know these bikes are expensive and don't come around often but if this is the bike you have your heart set on you might want to hold out for either a nice restored or original bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jul 5, 2017)

Ya thanks -- I think I am just going to look for parts and get the frame ready for pa By and just hang it. I have about 100 projects right now so I can wait too. Thanks bud!


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jul 6, 2017)

Question -- would either of these bikes work for parts? On either of my Hiawatha projects? I know the girl bikes are not skip tooth so they are newer. So the sprockets won't work.


----------



## kreika (Jul 6, 2017)

Those two by the truss fork are earlier style bikes. Later maybe 38 up they have the waterfall style truss yours has. I'm no Shelby expert just got mine rolling but have learned a bunch right here on the Cabe. Can't see the chainguards but blues fenders might work? Here's a pic of mine which is I think 36-37. No horn button in tank and flat fender braces and the deep McCauley fenders. Good luck with the project! Whatever the out come get it riding and have fun!


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jul 6, 2017)

kreika said:


> Those two by the truss fork are earlier style bikes. Later maybe 38 up they have the waterfall style truss yours has. I'm no Shelby expert just got mine rolling but have learned a bunch right here on the Cabe. Can't see the chainguards but blues fenders might work? Here's a pic of mine which is I think 36-37. No horn button in tank and flat fender braces and the deep McCauley fenders. Good luck with the project! Whatever the out come get it riding and have fun!
> View attachment 546181



Man those are awesome!!!


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jul 13, 2017)

Anyone find any parts for me?


----------



## higgens (Jul 13, 2017)

If you really want a Shelby airflo jaf/co will sell you everything you need for your bike for a quarter of the price of what a real tank would cost if you were lucky enough to find one   He makes the tank rack guard fender braces and seat


----------

